# Razr noob - few questions



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm 99% sure that i'll be trading my galaxy nexus for a razr maxx tomorrow. I'm going to miss all the development and unlocked bootloader but signal and battery life are most important to me. With that, I have a few unanswered questions that I haven't been able to find clear answers for:

1) Is there anything I should look out for before making the trade? I've already asked what system level it was at and it's at .181.

2) Sorry to ask this as I hate these kind of threads too but are there any good ICS roms available yet? I'm a big fan of Liquid, AOKP, and gummy on my previous devices.

3) Both phones are currently active. If we meet at a verizon store and do the swap, I shouldn't have any worries about a bad ESN or anything, correct?

4) Will I still have the one year manufacture's warranty on the maxx? I found out that I'd be the third owner of the phone....

5) Am I an idiot for wanting to do this trade?


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Black widow is the most stable rom you can find it at droidrzr.com
Andlaw the developer and he is on top of things.. 181 is good strong 3g radio


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I got the phone on Saturday and was able to get black widow on there Sunday night. I had to fastboot back to 173 though because it would just hang on boot when I was on 181. Loving the better signal strength and battery life so far


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

dirtmaster88 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I got the phone on Saturday and was able to get black widow on there Sunday night. I had to fastboot back to 173 though because it would just hang on boot when I was on 181. Loving the better signal strength and battery life so far


That odd, I'm on .181 and black widow runs perfectly. Only thing that changed between .173 and .181 was the 3G radio. Anyways enjoy it a great rom and data is strong.


----------

